# Trail in Ireland



## Picochamo (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everybody, I live in France, I would like to do a one week trail riding in Ireland in july with a friend of mine. We would like to do it with our own horses.
I need a lot a informations  
I'm looking for routes and places to spend nights (especially for horses, for us camping is enought). 

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Picochamo said:


> Hi everybody, I live in France, I would like to do a one week trail riding in Ireland in july with a friend of mine. We would like to do it with our own horses.
> I need a lot a informations
> I'm looking for routes and places to spend nights (especially for horses, for us camping is enought).
> 
> Thanks a lot !


 
Suggest you try The Horse and Hound forum as there will be many more people on there with info on riding in Ireland.  might be a lot easier to hire horses (they are certainly plentiful) though rather than take your own.
Horse & Hound Online Forum - Horse and Hound Forums


----------



## Picochamo (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for your answer

I 'll try The horse and hound forum

I agree that hire horses should be easier, but it suppose that we will have to find a reliable horse-renter (i don't know that word sorry ). I'm affraid of what horses we could hire, if there is no feeling it could be really unpleasant (so as if the horse is too difficult, too stressed...)
But i know that travel from France to Ireland is really long and hard for horses (about 14 hours of boat, or 2 hours of boat 10 hours of road then 2 or more hours of boat...)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Picochamo said:


> Thank you for your answer
> 
> I 'll try The horse and hound forum
> 
> ...


 
The Irish have some fab horses, definitely worth a look, they generally demand excellent manners from their horses.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Is there any particular reason why Ireland? I ask because Wales has more organised trails and some good ´horse-renting´places (try Riding Holidays | Horse Riding Holidays | Horse Trail Riding Wales UK ) - and there´s no difference in the weather


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I have yet to visit many beautiful places to ride in the US but if I had a chance to ride in another country, Ireland would be at the top of my list.

Good look with your vacation, pictures would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

AnnaHalford said:


> Is there any particular reason why Ireland? I ask because Wales has more organised trails and some good ´horse-renting´places (try Riding Holidays | Horse Riding Holidays | Horse Trail Riding Wales UK ) - and there´s no difference in the weather


But the countryside of wales is very different to Ireland.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I dont know anywhere that you could just unload horses and go riding, sorry... I resort to just hacking my horse around on the roads. 

Generally you could find places in Galway and Wicklow that do trekking. You would get a very different environment as in Wicklow you would be (mostly) in the mountains, and in Galway you'd be (mostly) on the beach. There is a place in Laois that offers western riding, which offer overnights and packages - havent used any of them myself but know they are there. There is also a place in Waterford that offers beach trekking. 

Generally all of these horses are buses and know the route inside and out so you would be perfectly fine. There is a trekking center not to far from me (Meath) but can't think of the name, or how much it costs. They also have a cross country course if you were up for that. Castle Leslie is meant to be fab, but pricey. 

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## ridingirelandtips (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been to Ireland twice for a horseback riding vacation; it is truly a remarkable experience! Here is the website for a great tour operator in County Galway: Aille Cross - Connemara Horse Riding Holidays - Trail Riding Vacations. Check out my website to learn more about my vacation experience with Aille Cross: Home Page.


----------

